

Church Numerals Using C++0x Lambda Expressions - keveman
http://nonchalantlytyped.net/blog/2010/04/30/church-numerals-using-c0x-lambda-expressions/

======
winter_blue
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1291318>

